# Can boneless, skinless chicken breasts be brined for too long?



## bsmoked (Apr 2, 2010)

I plan on smoking chicken breasts tomorrow (my first ever attempt at smoking meat).

I'm smoking boneless, skinless breasts.

My real question, can it be in brine for too long?

Can I set the chicken in the brine and then go to work? The breasts will be brining for about 10 hours if I do.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 2, 2010)

I would say 4 hours tops for a brine, low acid marinade maybe 10 hours.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2010)

It depends on your brine but boneless skinless breasts would not be my choice for a smoke and a long brine with a lot of salt in it could leave them mushy - I would smoke thighs and not brine for more than a couple of hours - the breasts will be completely dried out by the time they reach temp in my opinion. Breast meat tends to dry out very quickly


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I've read that breasts should only be in the brine for an hour.  I'm doing some tomorrow, too, and people have suggested to smoke them at a high temp 275-300.  I'm also wrapping them in bacon to help prevent them from drying out.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2010)

In my experiences, the longer in the brine the more change in texture and taste. I don't care for hammy chicken. Just my observations.


----------



## bsmoked (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

@Mythmaster...I remember now, you said we had the same menu in Roll Coll ;)
I'm going to make the brine according to the article you referenced. What type of wood will you be using? I figured I'd try hickory but a coworker said that hickory can be bitter. He recommended pecan. I don't know. I'm just going to start trying different things and see what I end up with. 

I'll try the bacon idea, and put the chicken towards the top rack; heat rises right, so I figure the top rack will be hotter even though the heating element (using electric smoker Bradley Original) is on the bottom. Am I right in figuring as much.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 2, 2010)

Too long and it can break down too much and become mushy.
For boneless breasts I like to do about 3 hours.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm actually going to use Mesquite even though it's strong.  I figure it'll be ok because the breasts will cook fast plus they'll be wrapped.  Also, I already have that brine mixed up, and it's hanging out in the fridge. :)

I think that it's hotter towards the element, but I haven't really checked.  I'll put mine in the middle.

Hopefully we'll both be enjoying some tasty, not-too-dry chicken breasts tomorrow.  Don't forget to post Q-view!


----------



## bsmoked (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm happy (despite the 75MPH winds that broke the Temperature Heat Control Switch!)....

I used Jeff's Rib Rub and it was fantastic!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh no that bird is haunting me I just it alittle while ago. Now yes you can brine a bird to long. You don't want it to get to soft and mushy unless you are making soap or something.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

That looks yummy!


----------

